# "Potty" commands.



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

How do your tell your dog to "go potty?" That's the phrase I've always used for puppies, but it's also the phrase I use for my children now. Haha. I say it roughly 1 million times a day, so I need something different. Any ideas?? 

Side note: All of his other commands will be in German. Anyone use German commands for eliminating?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I say Hurry Up.But you may be saying that quite often to your kids also,lol


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> I say Hurry Up.But you may be saying that quite often to your kids also,lol


Haha. All day, every day.


----------



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

We say "go pee" for number 1 and "do your business" for number 2.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

DaisyDaws said:


> We say "go pee" for number 1 and "do your business" for number 2.


That might work!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

doesn't matter as long as you're consistent.

I say 'hurry hurry'


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

for keystone I say "potty time" and he'll run out, pee, take two steps then poop. I love it.

for tilden I have to specify "go pee" & "go poop" plus send him off twice since he returns to the back door in between. he's special.

for my dogs at work "do your business" which applies to both.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

I open the back door and say "go potty" and I will follow them until they go potty. If they are sad because it's raining well too bad because I will follow them and won't let them inside until they go potty. My little dog is lazy so he'll hold his pee in until he pees inside or do it quick on the deck so I make sure to escort and have eyes on him all the time lol. Many times I have to pick him up and take him outside because he's that difficult. Definitely consistency and FOLLOW THROUGH.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlKpoPCsfZg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvYa1AXVHzI


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

Hector3 said:


> I open the back door and say "go potty" and I will follow them until they go potty. If they are sad because it's raining well too bad because I will follow them and won't let them inside until they go potty. My little dog is lazy so he'll hold his pee in until he pees inside or do it quick on the deck so I make sure to escort and have eyes on him all the time lol. Many times I have to pick him up and take him outside because he's that difficult. Definitely consistency and FOLLOW THROUGH.


Hahaha My GSD absolutely HATES going to the bathroom in the backyard when its raining. I have no idea why because he doesn't mind going in the front yard or anywhere else in the rain. But I have to literally drag him onto the grass and say "Go POTTY!" very sternly until he goes. (lol I bet my neighbors get a serious chuckle) Otherwise he will seriously hold his pee for more than 24 hours! Thats when I wish I would have come up with a more discreet phrase like "hurry up".


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Sigh. I "sing" William Tell Overature (ta da dump, ta da dump, etc.
) for one and inadvertently trained the other to "poop poop tee doop"... It would have been better to stick with one "song." Fortunately urination is some variation including the word "whiz" for both.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Being from Boston and now the Boston area,we have always used "New York Yankees". My 2 GSDs and the neighbor's lab all run for the woods.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

DaisyDaws said:


> We say "go pee" for number 1 and "do your business" for number 2.


similar here, I use: "go pee" for #1, and "go poo" for #2, works amazing


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

First I say "Outside?" to get him interested then "PeePee PooPoo, NOW!"

I have Traveler trained to only go in a certain area of the yard and when I add NOW, that means NOW! as in on demand. He's pretty good at going on demand.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

"Go, Potty" is ours too, but Titan will also go to "Go on.." And that came from him goofing off instead of pottying.. lol. I'd say "go on.." and he'd go do business and get praised so I guess he just associated the two. lol.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I use Pee and Poo, but if my boy Poos in the yard when I don't have a bag, later I'll say "find poo" and he often leads me to his mess.


----------



## Jagerdog (Sep 6, 2006)

I use "Get busy!" for both 1 and 2.


----------



## Jn2 (Jan 18, 2011)

I tell mine, "Let's go potty" and she will run to the door, make her sit before opening door then we go outside. She immediately goes #1 in the first patch of grass, then I walk over to the side of the house where she likes to go #2 and she sniffs around for the right spot and goes. We then go back inside. I do have to remind her sometimes to go #2, usually just say "go potty", then praise her when she does.

My girl is 5 months old


----------

